# Dish being unprofessional!!



## consat4 (Nov 24, 2012)

Has anyone heard how many retailers that Dish has released? This is a injustice to those it happened to.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

beep beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep (doppler effect)

It's a drive by post!


----------

